# Freeze Boston Butt



## parrot-head (Oct 23, 2014)

Can a pork butt be frozen and then thawed and turn out OK?

Just curious because Sam's Club only sells two in a package and I would never do both at the same time.


----------



## lamrith (Oct 23, 2014)

Why not do both?  Take full advantage of that smoke you make if you run smoker..  

Once shredded it is easy to vac seal and freeze.  Great for fast, to lazy to cook meals.

You could also cube up the second but 1/2way thru and make burnt ends, they never last long enough to freeze..


----------



## foamheart (Oct 23, 2014)

PaRRot-HeaD said:


> Can a pork butt be frozen and then thawed and turn out OK?
> 
> Just curious because Sam's Club only sells two in a package and I would never do both at the same time.


Yes Sir, most of us would be really upset if not! LOL

Some of the more serious here by their butts cryo'd (like what you are talking about), in case lots. I have never had a problem as long as I thaw 'em correctly.

I have a great butcher who when the butts are on sale will split the cryo-packs and individually wrap 'em for me. But I have a really good butcher (like the old days), and she isn't quite as inexpensive as Sam's but she likes the stuff like bacon and jerky I always share.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep, no problem. Would recommend a slow defrost in the fridge for best defrosting results though....Willie


----------



## venture (Oct 23, 2014)

Good advice here.

Can't remember how many I have cooked that weren't frozen.

Also, a little secret is that much of the pork we buy has been frozen.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 23, 2014)

Venture said:


> Good advice here.
> 
> Can't remember how many I have cooked that weren't frozen.
> 
> ...



Yup, it may be thawed when you buy it but is may have been frozen before.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes for both camps.  Smoking 2 butts instead of one saves you a lot of time in the long run from not having to babysit the smoker for that second session.   All the time spent on prep and pulling the second butt is time you would have spent anyways.

That said, yes, you can split a cryo pack and freeze the leftover one.  Just be sure to wrap it very well.   Vacuum packing would be the best method.   Next would be to wrap it tightly in plastic wrap, then wrap that with foil or butchers paper.  The goal is to get most of the air out so that it doesn't crystalize and let frost develop on the meat.  That is what causes freezer burn.


----------

